# The Two Best Tool Belts For a Finish Carpenter In the Field



## TBFGhost

Now...IMO, after using about 3 or 4 different belts I have finally found the two I am in love with.

My "Heavy Duty" Finish bags are for when I am working outside or inside and need to hold allot of tools and when the work area isn't confined. They are smaller and lighter than most bags but still can get in the way from time to time.

I have been wearing this set-up for over a month now, mostly everyday for 8/9 hours a day and love them very much. The adjustability makes it nice because I can wear them over shorts and a t-shirt and the next day wear them over a sweatshirt and fall arrest harness.



















I use the Oxy Adjustable Finisher Belt
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LY3L7O


Hooked to a set of Brown Bag Suspenders
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LY3L7O


All that being said, its wasn't the end-all, be-all, no need for any other belts setup...I found that, again, in cramped spaces they were too much as well as awkward for ladder work. Most of the time on a ladder I only need a few basic hand tools and a nail gun....

I solved the nail gun issue with a monster hook...
It hooks around the handle of every gun I own and holds it there securely until I reach for it.

http://www.amazon.com/IDL-TOOLS-INT...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1306615858&sr=1-1

As far as your basic tools....I just got this bad larry and its nice...still trying to figure out if I like it on the left or right. If I wear it on the left I can put my hook on the right.... The only thing I wish it had was a loop to carry a combo square. The bag is large enough to stuff one inside but it still would have been nice.











http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PANP9I


:thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I just wear my Dickie shorts. .........well I guess that is all I wear. I find when I am doing trim everything I want on me fits in all the available pockets in my Dickie shorts. 

But I see in a couple of your photos you are on a ladder so I guess I would throw on some bags in that situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## darr1

get off the phone you be sacked :thumbup:


----------



## thomasjmarino

On the cell phone.
Taking pictures.
Do you do anything else besides work?? :laughing:
BTW are you working or modeling?? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I find for finish work and install's, I like to wear a tool apron.

Less chances to mess something up.


----------



## ROVACON

I have those suspenders but they seem to always loosen up on my during the course of the day.

I am looking at a set of Oxy's now for trim work. I prefer leather instead of the fabric.

Thanks for the pics, they gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Tom Struble

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I find for finish work and install's, I like to wear a tool apron.
> 
> Less chances to mess something up.


:sailor:


----------



## Morning Wood

I like the skillers work vests when I'm in the shop or doing finish. Screws will poke through the bags just a little though


----------



## William James

Man, you have all the best tools and stuff. 
Well, except Festools. :whistling

The bags look nice. But I don't appreciate opening the photo to a guy's butt!


----------



## Ninjaframer

The best bags ever made are from diamond back tools in Alaska. You have to order them online, they take about 2 months to get and there pricey ( mine were 360.) but they will make you anything you can think off. There quality American craftsmanship you just don't see anymore. I had Velcro closures put on 2 of my right side pouches to hold calculator and bits. There constructed of cordura and seat belt webbing. Go to there site and check em out!


----------



## Winchester

I kind of like the look of the milwaukee bags http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-17-0190-Tool-Belt/dp/B0006H4B34/ref=pd_cp_hi_1
actually i mostly just like all the possible fastener bags on the belt. most of them I've seen don't have that

too bad we can't try out every different set-up for a day :laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost

Both of these Oxy set-ups are comfortable, light weight, low profile and are well organized. The Oxy Tool-Shields just make it that much better.

No thanks on the apron...that is shop work stuff right there...


----------



## Tom Struble

Winchester said:


> I kind of like the look of the milwaukee bags http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-49-17-0190-Tool-Belt/dp/B0006H4B34/ref=pd_cp_hi_1
> actually i mostly just like all the possible fastener bags on the belt. most of them I've seen don't have that
> 
> too bad we can't try out every different set-up for a day :laughing:


i use those bags:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ

I don't like bags with metal hammer loops. they hit stuff and scratch things.

I used to wear bags on both sides but the last several years. I switched to just one 4-pocket leather bag setup that I get at lowes of all places. It lasts me a few years and I get another one. I already had a nice quick connector belt and separate hammer loop that I can take on/off. 

This works for me but if I don't have to have the belt on, I don't anymore.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I've been wearing this for a couple years now.

http://www.blakladerusa.com/catalog/tool_vests/bantam_kangaroo_vest/

Bags are too bulky and I feel the possibility of scratching a cabinet is too high when I double my width (especially my width). Also find that a belt - even with suspenders - bothers my hips. The vest eliminates that problem.

I also wear their pants http://www.blakladerusa.com/catalog/workpants/bantam_w_utility_pockets_1/

With the vest and the pants I carry about 90% of what I need for finish work. If I carried everything I might need - I'd be in the 500 pound range :laughing:


----------



## Five Star

This works for me but if I don't have to have the belt on, I don't anymore.[/QUOTE]

Same here, after 20+ years, unless im on a ladder or scafold,(which is rare these days, i have the depot bags ith the carrying handles and carry the bags with me!:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ

I have a veto XXL bag and a smaller one too, these go inside and have a lot of the hand tools that we use. I just don't need a whole toolbox of stuff on me all the time, things fall out, possible damage, not to mention the weight. I only carry what I need to use for the job I'm doing. Mostly an awl, speed sq. nailsets, tape measure, scriber, hammer and then whatever screws/nails I might need. All of that fits into one 4 pocket pouch that has spots for pencils and nailsets.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

my 2 favorite belts for finish belts are

1) regular leather belt to keep my pants up
2) 7 pocket traditional pouch to keep my tools and nails in

i only wear my nailbag when im hanging doors and trimming windows, after that i simply carry a little 3 pocket thing which i keep nail sets and a couple drill bits in, the rest of my tools are in a small tool bag. cant stand having a nail bag on which tools can fall out of or swing around hitting finished walls or ding new floors


----------



## TBFGhost

woodworkbykirk said:


> cant stand having a nail bag on which tools can fall out of or swing around hitting finished walls or ding new floors


Get better bags. Nothing has dropped out of my Oxy bags unless I am hanging upside down. When I had other brands I dropped stuff here and there.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

not that i need better bags, just that i move quickly when going from spot to spot so the bounce out, and my finish bag is starting to get old, so it jumps around too much since some stitching is coming out


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Ghost: I looked closer at the pics in the OP. The bags look new and I don't think the Stiletto has ever been used.

How did a rookie carpenter get 2700 posts on CT? :lol:

Biz must be good :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## Five Star

The oxy do hold there value though , I sold my 18 yr old leather framer bags on eBay for $80 + shipping ! 

I paid $130 18 years ago


----------



## TBFGhost

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ghost: I looked closer at the pics in the OP. The bags look new and I don't think the Stiletto has ever been used.
> 
> How did a rookie carpenter get 2700 posts on CT? :lol:
> 
> Biz must be good :thumbsup:
> 
> Paul


They were both one week old when those photos were taken. The replaced my Husky bags and Estwing hammer.


----------

